
Xmarks shutting down on May First - AriaMinaei
https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/88bij9/xmarks_is_dead_on_may_1st_2018/
======
dbg31415
Dupe of:

* Support for Xmarks is ending on May 1, 2018 | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16718543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16718543)

